# My cats giving birth!!!!!



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Wooo baby number 1 is here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations, keep us updated


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I will, i cant leave her, if i stand up she starts meowing, im starving, but im stuck in my room! lol

Will get pics later too


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

This the stray ginger female you took in who had the one survivng kitten last time or another one?

We need piccys either way!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Katie, Id forgotten about her. Her last kitten was stunning:flrt:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> This the stray ginger female you took in who had the one survivng kitten last time or another one?
> 
> We need piccys either way!


Yeah it is, we were gonna get her spayed, but had a shortage of money, and at first she was a indoor cat, then started going out, all the male cats in my area were neutered so it wasn't to much of a problem, she was fine for a good 7 months, then some new people moved in, and there cat wasn't, and well we have baby's, but now everyone in my house has better jobs she will be spayed after. 

Shes doing really well.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is it ginger?!?!?!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Katie, Id forgotten about her. Her last kitten was stunning:flrt:


Weve still got her! she had to stay, shes a nutcase though, shes just been spayed too. gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I think updated piccys are in order, I was in love with mummy cat last time, she's gorgeous! Would love to see what she throws out of this litter too.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is it ginger?!?!?!


Lmao i knew you might ask.

This one is all black, with white paws and a few ginger patches.

If there is a pure ginger one i shall let you know!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> I think updated piccys are in order, I was in love with mummy cat last time, she's gorgeous! Would love to see what she throws out of this litter too.


 
Camaras just charging, after shes had 1 or 2 more ill get a few quick pics, i thinks shes having contractions again now


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

baby 2 is here, ginger white and black again. more ginger on it this time


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

pics pics pics, want to see now lol


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

lol, pics will be here soon!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Right i wont deprive you all any longer!

first 2


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I think number 3 is on the way!!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

number 3 is here.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

First 2 are torties so will be female:2thumb:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

mummy cat is such a wonderfull colour!!! <3

good luck with the rest of your kittens!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> First 2 are torties so will be female:2thumb:


 
Your never know... my all ginger cat is female, and thats rare. And from the same mother. 3 torties so far then!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

naz_pixie said:


> mummy cat is such a wonderfull colour!!! <3
> 
> good luck with the rest of your kittens!!


Thank you, she is a pretty.

If the father is defo the cat i think he is, hes blakc and white  which would explain the colour on these lil ones!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oooo mummy cat is as lovely as ever  best of luck with the rest of the kittens.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Your never know... my all ginger cat is female, and thats rare. 3 torties so far then!


 
Gingers arent that rare just less common. Male Torties are a huge rarity and in 30 years of cat rescue we have never had 1 but have had quite a few Ginger females


No gingers born yet??


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> Oooo mummy cat is as lovely as ever  best of luck with the rest of the kittens.


Thank you, looks abit messy there though.

Heres her a couple weeks ago










She was bigger than this this past week









and this about a month ago










My guess is we have 6 kittens on the way! as she looks like she swallowed a rugby ball, lol.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Gingers arent that rare just less common. Male Torties are a huge rarity and in 30 years of cat rescue we have never had 1 but have had quite a few Ginger females
> 
> 
> No gingers born yet??


Nope not yet. Fingers crossed for a male tortie then! im not good at sexing kittens though! vet did the last one!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

mummy cat is gorgeous, hope babies are doing well, she looks like she'll be a gopod mummy bless her


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Thank you, looks abit messy there though.
> 
> Heres her a couple weeks ago
> 
> ...


Gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mommy kitty is beautiful!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

heres the three of them, Amber got out and climbed in a diff box for now, think shes taking a quick break.











It looks like she might have more kittens in the other draw, should i wait and see and then if she has them there, move the other kittens in with her?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think I would put the kittens in with her in case she forgets she has these 3

Looks like you have at least 2 semi longhairs, they are stunning:flrt:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shall i do that now then?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Three naughty tortie girls in the making *lol*


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Naughty mum too, i had to eat something, so went downstairs and ofcourse she had to follow, couldnt keep her upstairs, lol.

She didnt go back in the other box, so i have put the babys in the other box for her now, there drinking shes resting, there must be more to come, shes still very big. maybe just taking a long break now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A cats uterus has 2 horns so she could have emptied one side of it before she begins again. Eileen(Feorag) can give you more information as I havent bred for many years. my forte is cat rescue lol
Try offering her a drink in the nest but dont leave a dish in with her as it will get knocked over


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah i offered she didnt want it
she ate a cat treat though, she goes crazy for them

Antoher just popped out


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what colour!!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Another tortie by the looks of it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Another tortie by the looks of it.


nawwwwwwwwwwwwww

i wish you luck, looks liek you have alot of kitties to look after, 6 last year nearly killed me!!! LOL!
only 3 this time Whoop!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhh... They're gonna drive you mad!! I've got one tortie and that's enough *lol*


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i think i can feel another 1 or 2 in her still.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Ohhh... They're gonna drive you mad!! I've got one tortie and that's enough *lol*


hehe are torties like gingers, crazy?


SSamm said:


> i think i can feel another 1 or 2 in her still.


ooooooooooo
!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Ohhhh that forth one is nearly all white!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Ohhhh that forth one is nearly all white!!!!


dont say that , ive allllllllllllways wanted a white cat!
(i love it when tom is on his back, so i can see his whiteness on his belly! lol)


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

The white one remins me of a pied royal. lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the one on the right is HUGE! lol


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

all looking gorgeous so far!!! bless her, mummy cat looks so fed up!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> the one on the right is HUGE! lol


Yeah that one is one of the first ones out, been drinking milk pretty much the whole time.



naz_pixie said:


> all looking gorgeous so far!!! bless her, mummy cat looks so fed up!!


Thanks, yeah shes breathing heavy again so another one on the way ?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Well its been another hour n 10 mins since the last kitten, so maybe there isnt any more, she still looks big though and occasionally panting


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Well its been another hour n 10 mins since the last kitten, so maybe there isnt any more, she still looks big though and occasionally panting


just keep an eye on her


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> just keep an eye on her


Yeh will do 

I want there ot be more, i love kittens.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Yeh will do
> 
> I want there ot be more, i love kittens.



hehe!
how long do you wait.. beause surly there must be a time limit before it becomes dangerous or? possible not.. and i just look like an idiot! lol

6 killed me!








you just wait!?!


----------



## Topazs (May 9, 2009)

They are beautifull kittens, congratulations i have a Tortie she is 6 now.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Aint they gorgeous, i will wait till see shows signs of being uncomfortable really, shes sleeping right now 



freekygeeky said:


> hehe!
> how long do you wait.. beause surly there must be a time limit before it becomes dangerous or? possible not.. and i just look like an idiot! lol
> 
> 6 killed me!
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As long as she is settled and looks content I wouldnt worry but if she is panting and looks fed up and nothing is happening she will need a vet

A whole litter of Naughty Torties :lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I just rang my dad up telling him i didnt think any more where coming... 2 mins later, a really loud meow and out popped another one!

Thats 5 now!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

SSamm said:


> I just rang my dad up telling him i didnt think any more where coming... 2 mins later, a really loud meow and out popped another one!
> 
> Thats 5 now!



This one a tortie too? I wants the little white one :flrt:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> This one a tortie too? I wants the little white one :flrt:


Yep, another tortie!

Well they will all be up for sale, my mums friend will be getting first pick, but yeah.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What are the chances of a litter of all girls and all those girls being torties?!? *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> What are the chances of a litter of all girls and all those girls being torties?!? *lol*


 

99.9% likely that they will all be female. Ive done cat rescue for 30 years and never seen a male Tortie and weve had a fair few in the sanctuary:lol2: This is a stunning litter:flrt:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> 99.9% likely that they will all be female. Ive done cat rescue for 30 years and never seen a male Tortie and weve had a fair few in the sanctuary:lol2: This is a stunning litter:flrt:


Thanks, will have to get them sexed somehow, ill give them a week and ill check them out 

Even the whitest one a female too then?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Thanks, will have to get them sexed somehow, ill give them a week and ill check them out
> 
> Even the whitest one a female too then?



Technically yes as she is still a tortie. Would be lovely if you got a genetic oddball though (a boy). You need to go hunt down daddy cat now and take pictures :razz:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Katiexx said:


> Technically yes as she is still a tortie. Would be lovely if you got a genetic oddball though (a boy). You need to go hunt down daddy cat now and take pictures :razz:


 
He is a pretty boy, he comes round alot now, next time i see him ill take some pics, hes a beautiful black and white cat.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

buggery bollox no ginger ones!!! :devil::bash:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> buggery bollox no ginger ones!!! :devil::bash:


 
I dont think there will be any all ginger ones! lol...

And before you ask.... no, your not having the one wee allready have! shes mine!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Awww great pics! I miss my cats being small!
Tortie's are gorgeous.. My friend has one and I'm desperate to steal her off him


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Possibly one more baby inside her, i think i can still feel a bump!!

couldnt help my self, had a quick peek at all the babys bottoms, and im pretty sure they all look the same. so shell, i belive you defo right, all little girls.

Im gonna be kep awake tonight, all i hear is little sucks from them drinking the milk. And there little meows


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Brat said:


> Awww great pics! I miss my cats being small!
> Tortie's are gorgeous.. My friend has one and I'm desperate to steal her off him


Yeah they are all so cute now they are getting dried off. All look so soft and feel it too  Very pretty colours!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe they are all out now, shesi n the mood to eat now 

And just drank a nice bowl of cold kitty milk


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats great news hun Im glad they all arrived safe and well:no1: If shes eating I think she will have finished.:no1: One day someone will have a male Tortie I can actually see as Ive been waiting many years now:bash:
You have some stunning babies there and the bonus is that some of them are semi longhairs and semi long haired Torties are sooooooooooooo pretty:flrt: You keeping any of them??
I think to get Ginger kittens she will have needed to be mated to a male that carries ginger..........thats Feorags department:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> 99.9% likely that they will all be female. Ive done cat rescue for 30 years and never seen a male Tortie and weve had a fair few in the sanctuary:lol2: This is a stunning litter:flrt:


 
I know  I meant, what are the chances that a kitty will have a litter of all girls and then all of those girls being tortie... I know they're all girlies, but that they are all tortie, too, seems amazing. Although, I am not too up on kitty genetics :lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Thats great news hun Im glad they all arrived safe and well:no1: If shes eating I think she will have finished.:no1: One day someone will have a male Tortie I can actually see as Ive been waiting many years now:bash:
> You have some stunning babies there and the bonus is that some of them are semi longhairs and semi long haired Torties are sooooooooooooo pretty:flrt: You keeping any of them??
> I think to get Ginger kittens she will have needed to be mated to a male that carries ginger..........thats Feorags department:lol2:


 
Hmm, i like the realy white one, and the ones that has very even colouring. i have to work that around my mum.... shes saying no, but she hasnt seen them yet!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oooooo they are so cute!!!! :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

CONGRATS on the little kitty cats ! :flrt:

I would so love a kitten but my dogs would hate me forever i think


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

yay all done!!

well done mummy cat!!! :no1:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Right, herers a load more pics.














































































































I defo think 5 is all shes having! lol.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

great pics! :flrt:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you! there too cute, pics have to be taken! lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Has the mothers last kitten been to visit her new nephews and neices?


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations, they're absolute stunners :no1:. Can't wait to see more pics of them as they grow. So jealous, I'd love a cat but the poor thing would end up as dog chow


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> 99.9% likely that they will all be female. Ive done cat rescue for 30 years and never seen a male Tortie and weve had a fair few in the sanctuary:lol2: This is a stunning litter:flrt:


Ditto!, although I would have said 99.99% myself 
:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Ditto!, although I would have said 99.99% myself
> :lol2:


Yo are probably right :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yo are probably right :lol2:


I would be willing to bet my last rolo on it!!:lol2:

The girls are all looking gorgeous, especially the wee white one with the tortie tail.

Mum looks like she would probably appreciate a little help tidying up though, she's probably going to be too pooped to do it herself.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

beautiful pics


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Mirf said:


> I would be willing to bet my last rolo on it!!:lol2:
> 
> The girls are all looking gorgeous, especially the wee white one with the tortie tail.
> 
> Mum looks like she would probably appreciate a little help tidying up though, she's probably going to be too pooped to do it herself.


I was going down to get a load of wipes and start, started talking to my dad, ate some dinner.. .and she did it all, suprised me, shes being a very good mum... Still wants loads of attention.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Has the mothers last kitten been to visit her new nephews and neices?


Lol, yes she has....

It kinda did and didnt go well, mum didnt mind her peeking over, baby was really scared she walked so slowly, everything was spooking her. she really didnt know what was going on, she was crawling across the floor, but then something really startled baby, so ran for it and amber shot right out the box and slammed baby into the wall ... baby sit at my door now... protective mummy. lol



cpiggott22 said:


> Congratulations, they're absolute stunners :no1:. Can't wait to see more pics of them as they grow. So jealous, I'd love a cat but the poor thing would end up as dog chow


Thank you, yes there will be lots of pics.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Mirf said:


> I would be willing to bet my last rolo on it!!:lol2:
> 
> The girls are all looking gorgeous, especially the wee white one with the tortie tail.
> 
> Mum looks like she would probably appreciate a little help tidying up though, she's probably going to be too pooped to do it herself.


I want to keep the white one!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor Baby:lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Ditto!, although I would have said 99.99% myself
> :lol2:


my other half used to have a male tortie! got ran over by a car though 




HOW EVER


IF U STRUGGLE FINDING HOMES (highly dought that they are adorable) LET ME KNOW!:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are all stunning!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

First of all - Congratulations - what a fabulous litter.

I've been out at work all day and at our pre-show committee meeting for my local cat club, so have just started catching up.

It's taken me ages to read this thread, but it was great reading it.

Observations:Shell's already told you that ginger females aren't rare, just not as common as torties but 


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> buggery bollox no ginger ones!!! :devil::bash:


genetic impossibility from that mating to get ginger females. Cat!

Looking at the litter they all look like calico cats to me! They are a little rarer than normal tortoiseshell cats, but it is 99% certain they'll all be females.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> First of all - Congratulations - what a fabulous litter.
> 
> I've been out at work all day and at our pre-show committee meeting for my local cat club, so have just started catching up.
> 
> ...


Didnt I say you would know the genetics:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought here in the UK, calicos are called tortie and white?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I do have my uses!! :lol2:

For Sam's benefit and putting it in the simplest terms (not using xy and all that genetics stuff), male kittens take their colour from their mother and female kittens take one colour from their father and one colour from their mother. So I could have told you that the male was black and white even if you hadn't known.

So your ginger female mated to a black and white cat, means that all your male kittens would be ginger and all your females would be tortie, so you definitely have no males in that litter (unless you've got a genetic anomaly and a tortie male)

Whereas if the father had been ginger, then you would have had some ginger females and some tortie females.

Shell I asked my friend for a photo of Oddie, her tortie point male Siamese, but she hasn't sent me it yet. I'll remind her and post it for you!

.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so what woudl my littles dad be?
mum tabby white bib
baby 1 female tabby and white
baby 2 male tabby and white
baby 3 female black and white


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Poor Baby:lol2:


Indeed! she keeps coming in my room to check it all out.



Nebbz said:


> my other half used to have a male tortie! got ran over by a car though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they will be up for sale, the money will get mum spayed!



Amalthea said:


> They are all stunning!!!


Thanks!!



feorag said:


> First of all - Congratulations - what a fabulous litter.
> 
> I've been out at work all day and at our pre-show committee meeting for my local cat club, so have just started catching up.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that !!!!!


feorag said:


> I do have my uses!! :lol2:
> 
> For Sam's benefit and putting it in the simplest terms (not using xy and all that genetics stuff), male kittens take their colour from their mother and female kittens take one colour from their father and one colour from their mother. So I could have told you that the male was black and white even if you hadn't known.
> 
> ...


And thanks again!!


AND GOOD NEWS!!!! keeping the white one :flrt:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

congratulations!
your darkest torie looks just like my victoria!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I thought here in the UK, calicos are called tortie and white?


Yes, Jen, all black and red or black, red and white cats are called tortie, but the difference between a 'normal' tortie and a calico is the red and black patches.

A normal tortie has an intermingling of black and red hair running through the coat, they may have a black patch or a red patch, but mainly the hair intermingles. Like this:










But when the red and black are separated into patches of one single colour, like in this cat - then it's known as a calico cat, although it's not a term used very often in this country - more in America.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

soo does this mean that


images from google..

this is a tort?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../800px-Long-haired_tortoiseshell_DSCF0193.JPG
and this is a calico?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ll,_001.jpg/800px-Cat,_tortoiseshell,_001.jpg


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, that's the way that I look at it - it's caused by a specific gene - the white spotting gene, I think, but don't quote me on it! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shows how old I am then feorag. I would have referred to the first cat as a dark tortie and the other as a tortie and white.:blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Shows how old I am then feorag. I would have referred to the first cat as a dark tortie and the other as a tortie and *white*.:blush:


 
Dont worry hun at the sanctuary that is how we always describe them too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, like I said I think they've always been referred to as calico cats in America, but just as tortie & whites over here, but a lot of cat people over here now are using the term calico. 

It does make them just a little bit different though, doesn't it?? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

See, I call them calico (hence Kallie's name... Kallie the calico)  Although, her "black" is actually tabby.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah, but you are odd you see!! You are American!! Not normal, like us British people here!!! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*grins*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

feorag said:


> Yes, Jen, all black and red or black, red and white cats are called tortie, but the difference between a 'normal' tortie and a calico is the red and black patches.
> 
> A normal tortie has an intermingling of black and red hair running through the coat, they may have a black patch or a red patch, but mainly the hair intermingles. Like this:
> 
> ...


ooohh ta...

so that means the of three born here today, i think one is calico.. (female) one is a like the white one in ssams litter.. also calico (female), but mostly all white.. and a little tabby and white boy..

mum, is tabby and white.. grandmother was tabby, with a little white, great grandmother was high white calico..

father, i think, is either a semi long hair ginger and white, or a semi long hair smokey blue tabby.. what do you think?

last year.. we had a tabby, give birth to two torties and a black and white boy.. how does that work if boy takes colour from mum?? her sister, also a tabby, gave birth to a tabby and white, and blue tabby and white

thanks!

Nerys


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nerys said:


> ooohh ta...
> 
> so that means the of three born here today, i think one is calico.. (female) one is a like the white one in ssams litter.. also calico (female), but mostly all white.. and a little tabby and white boy..
> 
> ...


If I've read this right the litter you've just had has a tabby & white mother and you've got a tortie kitten which means the father must be the ginger and white cat. 

Let me see if I can work this out the other litter, (then I'll probably go out tonight, got an anniversary party and realise I've worked it out wrong), but genetically all cats are tabbies and pattern has nothing to do with colour, so your last year litter obviously had a red father, but all tabby cats can throw non-tabby kittens. Does that make sense??


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Dont worry hun at the sanctuary that is how we always describe them too


 
So it's either a rescue thing, ooorrrr.....................you're as old as I am!!:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sort of makes sense feorag..

we started with Jazzy (high white calico female)
she had 4 kittens, 2 wide striped tabbies, one thin stripped tabby and one tabby and white.










we kept the two wide striped tabbies.. (Millie and Mollie)










Millie had a litter which included Peter (black and white boy) Maddy (tortie/calico girl) and another tortie that died. We kept Peter & Maddy

Molly had a litter which included Tibby (blue tabby and white) Tabby (tabby and white) and one that died, can't remember colour, but its in the freezer, i could check










Tabby, has just had a litter, and had Tabby and White boy, Calico girl and high white calico girl.

i think the dad is the ginger and white too.. what does that mean we could see colourwise in theory?

N


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe you`ll get a tortie tabby and white next time? thats the pattern you`re missing form the tribe, lol, i`ve got a ragdoll one, patches of tabby and ginger on a white background, twice as naughty as a tortie tho!

love your classic tabbies, ( the ones you call wide tabby ) lovely pattern on them

:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> So it's either a rescue thing, ooorrrr.....................you're as old as I am!!:lol2:


Tbh Im probably older than you:lol2: Im 50 this year:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> So it's either a rescue thing, ooorrrr.....................you're as old as I am!!:lol2:


Well I know for a fact I'm well older than Shell, so I'm pretty certain I'll be older than you too!

Nerys, I'll have to think about that one - I've been out all night and just fed Mr Stoaty, so I'm off to bed. Will think it through in the morning.

I'm no geneticist, but have an understanding of the colour and genetic expectation of a somali mating, but only a basic understanding of the other colours, because Somalis have no white - other than the white spotting gene which gives them white lockets and bikinis and which are _highly undesirable!!!_:lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Tbh Im probably older than you:lol2: Im 50 this year:blush:





feorag said:


> Well I know for a fact I'm well older than Shell, so I'm pretty certain I'll be older than you too!
> 
> Nerys, I'll have to think about that one - I've been out all night and just fed Mr Stoaty, so I'm off to bed. Will think it through in the morning.


 
I think I should hang around here a bit more often, I almost feel like a youngster again....I've just turned 39 :smile:

How is Mr Stoaty getting on now? It sounds like he's making good progress.


----------

